# Core 2 Quad Q6600 FAN NOISE



## chshwong (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi, i just got it yesterday,  my case is an Antect 180 with 3 built-in cooling fan and with great reviews that it's suppose to be quiet.

However, the FAN of my CPU Q6600 is really noisy from the time the computer boots up. It tends to accelerate to max once it boots up. 

The noise doesn't sound defective. It just sounds that it's really really really really at the max.

Does it happen to any of you? Is the stock fan from Q6600 supposed to sound like that?
What can I do to make it less noisy? Cause it's irritating.


----------



## Jet (Jul 28, 2007)

See if you can adjust it in the BIOS.


----------



## Shane (Jul 28, 2007)

chshwong said:


> Hi, i just got it yesterday,  my case is an Antect 180 with 3 built-in cooling fan and with great reviews that it's suppose to be quiet.
> 
> However, the FAN of my CPU Q6600 is really noisy from the time the computer boots up. It tends to accelerate to max once it boots up.
> 
> ...



i wouldnt use the stock fan on it...i would get an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 28, 2007)

Depending on the motherboard and BIOS you can enable Smart Fan control, which will lower the RPMs until your CPU gets hotter.


----------



## chshwong (Jul 28, 2007)

my CPU is currently 43 Degree Celsius
My CPU FAN Running at 3245 RPM, is that normal?


----------



## MixedLogik (Jul 28, 2007)

Mine Runs at about 3000Rpm and I have AMD Cool and Quiet. I can't even hear the fan, even though im using the Stock fan. I don't think your RPM is suppose to be that high, I could be wrong though.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 28, 2007)

chshwong said:


> my CPU is currently 43 Degree Celsius
> My CPU FAN Running at 3245 RPM, is that normal?



Your temp is pretty good, for a stocker. 3245 is just inefficient on a stock cooler, I would get a new one, maybe a Cooler Master or Zalman.


----------



## ETSA (Jul 29, 2007)

Hah, my fan runs at 55-6500 normally..


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

turn on q fan if your bios has it and if it isnt already enabled.


----------



## ETSA (Jul 29, 2007)

I never said I wanted to lower it..  

I prefer my OC'ed cpu to be cooled as much as possible at all times..

I just saw it max at 7548, i wonder how accurate this is..


----------



## wafflez (Jul 29, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Your temp is pretty good, for a stocker. 3245 is just inefficient on a stock cooler, I would get a new one, maybe a Cooler Master or Zalman.




oh crap...the scythe s-flex 120mm on my thermalright 120 only goes at 1200rpm and has 49cfm...I can't really test it till wed


----------

